# Various Artists – Monster Party 2000 (2000)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Various Artists – Monster Party 2000 (2000, of course)
Music*

Was Halloween Hootenanny, the 1998 album compiled by Rob Zombie, so popular that it inspired a similar release? Sure seems like it … this album reminds me of Hootenanny a great deal.

Creepy voice introducing the album? Check. (Though they may have saved a few bucks not using Zacherley. Too bad.) Surf-guitar rock and roll music throughout? Check. Mix of instrumentals and … um … not instrumentals? Check. Outro by creepy voice? Check. So, is this faux-Hoot worth listening to? Yes, yes, a thousand times, yes. 

The best of modern horror-rockabilly - Satan’s Pilgrims, Deadbolt, Los Straightjackets - are all represented. There are plenty more bands I’ve never heard of, but they all sound good. In particular, there is a surf-music version of the theme to Young Frankenstein that is absolutely brilliant. So, if you liked Halloween Hootenanny, you should have no problem liking Monster Party 2000.

Here's a link for sharing goodness.


----------

